# Johnny Depp in Rockport



## Claybob (Nov 12, 2012)

There's some kind of facebook link today from KIII news about Johnny Depp being spotted in Rockport with a local fishing guide.

I'm not a fan of all the bigshot liberal holly-weirdos.

I don't know if he falls under this category or not.

I hope he had a good time and caught a few fish :brew:


----------



## JJG (Jul 29, 2013)

Heard about this too. Here's a picture.

http://i.imgur.com/OASBmXD.jpg


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Is he looking for the Black Pearl? 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Depps' a cool dude i think.


----------



## Justin League (Jun 11, 2011)

Im actually surprised. I didnt take him for a fishing kinda guy.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

That would be crazy if he went into character on Jack Sparrow, LOL!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Justin League said:


> Im actually surprised. I didnt take him for a fishing kinda guy.


He is a pooon chaser from way back.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Yea he was in Prasek's the other day buying steaks, jerky and midget links.

TH


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Looks like the guy from "Weekend at Bernie's" LOL


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Not many tarpon around Rockport. Might be in search of euphoriants...


----------



## 2blue (Apr 16, 2007)

Said he would move to France if George W was elected, and he did. A little on the left side. Maybe more than a little. I do respect him for keeping his word about moving though.


----------



## Tarr Balls (Feb 10, 2010)

must be true if its on the internet


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Trouthappy said:


> Not many tarpon around Rockport. Might be in search of euphoriants...


Ahhh his greatest roll. Playing one of my heros. Dr Hunter S Thompson. classic.

I tink Bill Murray played him better in "where the buffalo roam" but good job from Depp.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

He's there.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Tarr Balls said:


> must be true if its on the internet


Bonjour! lmao


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

I have a picture of him and the guide (a buddy) in my phone as I'm writing this.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

What guide he go with 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Leave the poor guy alone and let him fish and enjoy Rockport.

He dang near went to the end of the earth (for a celeb) and still can't get away from the inner web and sail phones.


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

Todd Adams


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

doh ! y'all must be very bored this Sunday afternoon ! Who cares where this depp peep goes


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

98aggie77566 said:


> Leave the poor guy alone and let him fish and enjoy Rockport.
> 
> He dang near went to the end of the earth (for a celeb) and still can't get away from the inner web and sail phones.


I agree but if wanted incognito he should've put on the proverbial light blue short sleeve Columbia on and he'd fit in with 98% of the bay guys nowadays. Geesh. Not a checkered shirt and jeans. Sooooo unfishingable of him.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

sotexhookset said:


> I agree but if wanted incognito he should've put on the proverbial light blue short sleeve Columbia on and he'd fit in with 98% of the bay guys nowadays. Geesh. Not a checkered shirt and jeans. Sooooo unfishingable of him.


Yeah that is funny! Could not even wear a hat, look at the hair, LOL! Hair like you are going into the Viper Room! had to be an experience for the guide fo sho!


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

Texican89 said:


> Is he looking for the Black Pearl?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


Here it is 

*MB*


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

ill bet rockport will look like houston rush hour traffic tomorrow,lol


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Game-Over said:


> Todd Adams


This ^


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

I wonder if Todd has a good picture of him, might be nice to run the photo in Everett's magazine. Depp has been all over the place, I wonder how he landed in Rockport. Here's a picture of him with Thompson several years ago. I'd have give half a case of Tullimore Dew to meet Depp on the dock, which was Hunter's favorite drink for a time, even though it's Protestant whiskey.


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

MB said:


> Here it is
> 
> *MB*


That's a great pic of that boat


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

I guess I never really have understood folks obsession with celebs. He is just another guy that puts his pant on one leg at a time just like the rest of us. He goes to work just like the rest of us, the only difference is his job is a heck of a lot cooler and he makes a **** ton more $$$$$. He came to the middle of nowhere, im sure to relax and get out on the water but instead he will probably get smothered to death. If anyone ever wished to be famous, I bet you follow him around for a day and it would change your mind LOL. Hopefully they put him on some fish.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I will have to watch Entertainment Tonight this evening to see if he is whining about being potlicked. LOL!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Was an article on Chron.com this morning..

A


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I bet he'd be a blast to fish with. He seems like a cool dude to me.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

soaking croakers?


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Out of anywhere in the world that he could have fished, he chose Rockport. Who da thunk


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Flew in and out on a pretty sweet G4.


----------



## JPO (Oct 15, 2005)

*Pic*

Found this pic


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

wow.. I really fail at posting videos. How do you get a youtube video to show up in your reply?


----------



## chunker59 (Jul 20, 2011)

Chase4556 said:


> wow.. I really fail at posting videos. How do you get a youtube video to show up in your reply?


just paste that text that showing as a link in your post. You don't have to put any kind of tags around it. Copy it from the video url bar, but only the part before "&feature" etc.






I just noticed you have a period in youtube in your link

-http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GI6CfKcMhjY- this is what you paste, the part in between the minus signs -


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

edit: HAHA Thanks! I always thought you had to click the "embed" tab, and do that. Who woulda thunk it was so simple?


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

2Cool, I was just watching Rum Diary last night


----------

